# Long term rent Alicante



## Bole (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, I am movimg to Spain in April and looking to rent a two bed apt near Alicante airport, some where like, Gran Alacant, Santa Pola or near.
If have something interesting please send PM

cheers


----------



## hanwood (Sep 6, 2011)

HI BOLE,
Did you move to spain ? Did you find somewhere ?


----------



## Bole (Mar 19, 2011)

yes,
I am in SAnta pola, Alicante, five months now, so far, so good


----------



## hanwood (Sep 6, 2011)

*sorry*

I am in SAnta pola, Alicante, five months now, so far, so good[/QUOTE]

HI BOLE,
Sorry for not replying sooner have had a week away:focus:Am glad your enjoying santa pola [love castle]did you move on own or with family? We would like to move to gran alacant.


----------



## Bole (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi again,

moved here alone, family coming and going.
Gran Alacant is pretty dead over winter (I heard), here since April, so I could not say for sure. Coming to Alicante for work? 

bole



hanwood said:


> I am in SAnta pola, Alicante, five months now, so far, so good


HI BOLE,
Sorry for not replying sooner have had a week away:focus:Am glad your enjoying santa pola [love castle]did you move on own or with family? We would like to move to gran alacant.[/QUOTE]


----------



## hanwood (Sep 6, 2011)

:ranger:


Bole said:


> Hi again,
> HI
> Hope to find something have a 6&7 year old so just wanting to chill ha learn new language for a year hopefully 2 before schooling gets to serious for kids we will come back for big school so we have heard new school in alacant is good ?
> moved here alone, family coming and going.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------

